# Do you have a little nerd in you?



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Everyone has a little nerd in them. I want to know what makes you a nerd. For example do you read science books, are you a computer genius, do you own a pocket protector? Or do you have a nerd story? 

For example the nerd in me loves nuerology podcasts


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Let's see:


I'm a massive "humanities" nerd - I like almost anything related to humans, whether it be human impact on the environment, sociology, geography, crime, history, culture etc etc.

Aside from that, I'm quite a big nature lover and some astrology. Or rather, I like looking at pictures of galaxies and the like  (as childish as it seems...). Not really a massive computer techie but I know a wee bit more than average - I know what ISP stands for, for example 

I like reading. And watching documentaries. Or rather, I used to and if I could be bothered, I could probably easily slip back into it.

 I don't know if this is "nerdie" or not but I find slang/cockney pretty humorous.

 I generally never am in trouble with the teacher. I'm not a complete good girl mind. I often don't hand in coursework on time (if ever)

 Other people, when they have free time on a computer at school, they'll play games and what not. What do I do? I go on wikipedia and read bbc news. Yes, I'm that boring.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

hmm..I hand in my assignments early to get my grades..thats the only thing I can think of.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Let's see... I am a Star Trek fan, Miyazaki/Studio Ghibli fanatic, and I love reading about the search for exoplanets. Plus I wear geeky glasses! :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I've been reading Science Fiction since I was 8.
Hate organized sports!
Used to be a Dungeon Master in Dungeons and Dragons and created my own dungeons with a pencil and graph paper.
My 1st computer was a Timex-Sinclair 1000 hooked up to a black and white television. It had 2K of ram and no storage device at all. All programs had to be typed in by hand using a bubble membrane keyboard.

and to top things off the picture from my sophomore yearbook::


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I like to read, I love to learn about history and geography, so I could be considered to be a bit nerdy.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh, defiantly.

I'm obsessed with Stanley Kubrick's films.


But yeah, come to think of it science is pretty dang interesting stuff. I'm sure you already know this, but I just recently learner that water is the only known liquid that expands when frozen. That's interesting stuff.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Love learning new things, and have my 'knowledge' challenged
Like listening to Grammar Girl podcasts ^^;
Studied computer science at uni
Think natural science is 'cool'. Just see some of these videoshttp://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/09/top-10-amazing/
Love philosophy and trying to understand things most just take for given
Prefer social debates to music when listening to the radio - but ok that's also because they play sucky music :b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a lot of nerd in me. There was a survey a few months ago, and I ranked mostly nerd. I'm so glad I am one. I've always been one, but it's only lately, after dealing with my depression and anxiety, that I can embrace it more. It is very hard for me to act 'normal', and fit it with some crowds. I do try, but I'm definitely most comfortable with fellow nerds. My whole family are nerds. I tried to conform a lot in school because I wanted to be liked, but it didn't work. I'm a free thinker and dreamer and nut, a quiet one yes, but still.

Nerdy behaviors include:
1. Watching every episode of Survivor
2. Dressing up and decorating outside for every Halloween.
3. Enjoying Star Trek, Dr. Who, Star Wars, Harry Potter...
4. Part of the cast at the Renaissance Festival.
5. Fostering cats
6. Doing puppet shows
7. Reading everything I can on A.D.D., and Aspergers
8. Wanting to please my teachers and get good grades
9. Having little desire to be fashionable.
10. Going to Europe specifically to visit Stonehenge.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I divided my time last weekend between playing video games and watching Star Trek. And I would love to do the same this weekend.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm a big computer nerd, also love to learn about science and history.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

epril said:


> 10. Going to Europe specifically to visit Stonehenge.


 Not only is visiting Europe to see Stonehenge top the list of nerdiness but ur quote is from Leonard Nimoy aka spok. Five nerd stars!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, I'm a pretty big nerd. My book collection is filled with O'Reilly type books, popular science, philosophy, and text books. Yeah, I even read college style text books for classes I don't even take. Most of my weekends consist of me either reading those books, programming, compiling/patching some program, messing around with my website, or futzing with something else on my computer. A few weeks ago I setup an OpenLDAP server with Samba integration on my home network because I thought it would be interesting =/ Kinda time consuming, but interesting putting it together and getting a mix of different OS's to authenticate to it properly. And at my job I pretty much just help fix computer issues.

I'm not a fan of science fiction though. I don't like Star Wars or Star Trek or those type of things.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm completely neurotic about grammar, spelling, etc. is that nerdy?


----------



## Pen_is_mightier (Dec 8, 2009)

I like:

Science
History
Computers
Comics Books
Video Games
I don't get out much

So yeah, I'm close to the biggest nerd in the world.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

> *Do you have a little nerd in you?*


I do when I buy a box of 'em at the supermarket! 









Actually, I have a sci-fi, astronomy, videogame, and ancient history nerd in me.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm handy with computers I like to read about philosophy and history and I'm a huge twilight zone fan. Oh and i know tons about classical music I guess I'm a little nerdy.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Love sci-fi, computers, games, internet, history, reading, politics. I've got a fairly big portion of nerd in me.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I bought my textbooks today.

I brought them home, opened them up, and buried my face in that new textbook smell.



Yes, I really did.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

There are many things, but I think the biggest in my intense obsession with any and all things Harry Potter...


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

The smell of a textbook or any book in general, is a glorious thing.

* I like going to silent films and french films in the theatre, by myself. 
* Board games are fun.
* I alphabetize all of my books and dvds. 
* My dream is to be on Jeopardy before I am 30.
* I know way too much about film and TV. 
* I love musicals. _Love_. Musicals.
* I am highly critical of all things art related and I am not afraid to voice my opinion. :b

Oh, and I have black rimmed glasses.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a BIG nerd in me! :lol


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm creating a program that analyzes the frequency spectrum of piano music in order to distill from it the individual notes.
I have two seperate computers on my desk right now both running at the same time.
There is a scientific calculator on my desk.
I have a voltmeter on my shelf.
And so on...


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't really consider myself a nerd, but I guess I have a few of the stereotypical nerdiness traits.
To borrow from others:
I've been reading Science Fiction since I was 8.
Hate organized sports!
Dressing up and decorating outside for every Halloween.
Dressing up for the Renaissance Festival
Fostering cats

I like reading and watching science-fiction (but I don't really like fantasy much). I like reading in general. I collect comics and graphic novels. I feel happy at book stores and libraries. I'm big on spelling, punctuation, and grammar. I like math for the most part, specifically logarithms and matrices. I like craft shows and have participated in one so far.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm mostly nerdy with languages. I like to learn a little bit of every language and take them seriously as if I were going to learn them fluently (which probably won't happen). I also watch public television (how nerdy is that?!)


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

beyond video games and a casual interest in computers and star trek/sc fi movies...none.
everything else thats considered nerdy or intellectual doesnt interest me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I do like to read the science and technology news now and then.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> I'm creating a program that analyzes the frequency spectrum of piano music in order to distill from it the individual notes.


Now that is nerdy i give you props for that one.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

sacred said:


> beyond video games and a casual interest in computers and star trek/sc fi movies...none.
> everything else thats considered nerdy or intellectual doesnt interest me.


Same for me. I don't like star Trek though.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

At school, I was abit nerdy i think. I loved to get my homework done as soon as i got it and I was liked by all my teachers because I was quiet and behaved not loud like the other kids. 
I love the internet and reading about stuff. I love books, not so much on history and that but i love a good book, like Harry Potter. I love playing computer games or my PS2


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Several nerd-related examples, off the top of my head:

* I watch _Star Trek_ most days. I focused on this throughout adolescence to the exclusion of most other activities. I memorised the ship's technical specifications in detail, bought the blueprints, bought books and models, bought a set of limited edition _Star Trek_ stamps, drew a large scale model of the Galaxy and used a warp speed graph to determine the time to travel to various astronomical objects, and would write a synopsis of every episode I ever watched. Also went to 2 conventions and to see a play performed by Patrick Stewart twice, and obtained autographs

* Spent weeks making a tiny scale model of my last university out of used envelopes and glue.

* I own telecopes and binoculars and taught myself how to observe various astronomical objects as a teenager, and how to use star charts and catalogues. I have taught several other people, including a summer school class

* My favourite job was as a lab technician where I got to be alone all day and play with equipment. I would even bring the work home. They were going to dispose of much old lab equipment, so I saved some of it for myself

* I own a couple of microscopes, and books on physics, mathematics, programming, Latin, etc., and own 2 large space atlases. The only pictures I have up in my house are astronomy-related

* Did 3 science degrees (physics)

* When staying with relatives in Guernsey one summer, I spent most of the time indoors with my uncle's nautical almanacs and went observing with the local astronomy society

* Rarely watch TV or listen to radio unless it's science-related

* I wear glasses

* I am pedantic and perfectionistic with things such as grammar and cataloging information, and like to be prepared for contingencies and therefore, among other objects, carry a resuscitation mask most places I go

* Spend all my time reading scientific journal articles on physics and autism, posting online, or drawing

I do not, however, look anything like a stereoptypical nerd for some reason, unlike my father below:












No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> For example the nerd in me loves nuerology podcasts


Same.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> The smell of a textbook or any book in general, is a glorious thing.
> 
> * I like going to silent films and french films in the theatre, by myself.
> * Board games are fun.
> ...


Ooh! I love your avatar! I love Snoopy! Merry Christmas!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have a BIG nerd in me! :lol


I wrote MIDI files of tunes I heard on long-canceled gameshows.
I have a TON of MP3 and RA files of game show music.
I like the Weather Channel - calming when one wants to get away from the news crap.
I have neat handwriting and like watching black and white television shows.
My first computer was the 1983 Commodre Vic-20 that used cassette tapes for storage!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have a BIG nerd in me! :lol


You're such a wise guy!  :b


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> My first computer was the 1983 Commodre Vic-20 that used cassette tapes for storage!


Cassette tapes for storage? :sus 
How did people live with such "primitive" technology? :lol


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm not a nerd at all, but l admire the braininess and fast-thinking ability of nerds. I like to learn new things though - as close as it gets, lol.


----------

